#  Krankheiten >   Holzsplitter im Finger verschwunden ! >

## unes

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe heute meine hand ein einem alten holztisch gerieben bzw. einfach am rand mehrmals rüber gestreicht. Plötzlich bemerkte ich ein ziehen ein meinem daumen. Ich wusste sofort dass es ein Holzsplitter vom tisch ist der dummerweise in meinem daumen steckte. der splitter ist etwa 5mm lang gewesen. ich konnte ihn durch die haut erkennen. nach langem reiben und versuchen ihn rauszuschieben, kam er nicht raus. am abend versuchte ich es mit einer nadel. ich stach mehrmals in die haut damit ne genug große öffnung für den splitter entsteht. wieder versuchte ich ihn irgendwie rauszuschieben, bis er plötzlich verschwand. er muss irgendwie ganz tief im finger gelandet sein also weiter unter der haut. jedenfalls seh ich ihn nicht mehr. 
Ich habe im Internet gelesen dass das seht gefährlich sein kann weil der splitter zum herz wandern kann usw. Von Blutvergiftung ist auch die rede. mache mir große sorgen da sowas angeblich tödliche folgen haben kann.... 
danke für eure antworten 
liebe grüße 
unes

----------


## Muschel

Einfache Antwort, weil einfacher Weg:  
Ab zum Arzt! 
Ich persönlich würde einen Chirurgen aufsuchen, ein Hausarzt kann da aber sicher auch weiterhelfen.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## unes

kann erst montag zum arzt...und will  mir nich das ganze wochenende sorgen machen ich glaube so schlimm kanns nich sein oder ? :S

----------


## dreamchaser

Also zum Herzen kann der arme Splitter nicht wandern. In den Fingerkuppen wird die Durchblutung durch die Kapillaren, d.h. feinste Blutgefäße getätigt, die sind viel zu klein als dass sie einen Fremdkörper aufnehmen können, denn selbst ein rotes Blutkörperchen muss sich schon durchquetschen.
Was passieren kann: der Holzsplitter wird von deinem Körper als Fremdmaterial angesehen, also wird eine Immunantwort gestartet und es wird eine lokale Entzündungsreaktion geben. Wenn nichts getan wird, dann wird der Körper alles daran setzen, die Bakterien, die sich an dem Holzsplitter befinden, zu töten und dies und den Fremdkörper dann abzustossen. Das bedeutet: es wird sich ein Eiterherd (Abszess) bilden, irgendwann bricht das auf und Eiter und Holzsplitter kommen heraus. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, kann es zu einer chronischen Entzündungsreaktion um den Fremdkörper kommen, welche gerade im Finger zu Beschwerden führt. Das dauert aber mehrere Tage und eher im Rahmen von Wochen bis es dazu kommt.
Geh am Montag zum Arzt und lass das nachschauen und beheben. Allzu lange solltest du es aber nicht herauszögern.

----------


## unes

war heute abend im krankenhaus....der arzt konnte keinen splitter entdecken( entweder er is raus oder tief drinnen im finger). salbe und pflaster drauf. ist es umso schlimmer wenn der splitter ganz tief in finger drin steckt :Huh?:  außerdem habe ich mehrmals mit dem daumen nach oben gezeigt für mehrerer sekunden damit das blut nach unten fließt und der finger etwas heller wird um dann den splitter zu entdecken....jetzt mach ich mir sorgen das der splitter weiter nach unten zur handfläche gewandert ist  :angry_shut_up:   aber in dem fall müsste er doch auch irgendwie "auseitern" oder ?

----------


## dreamchaser

Der kann nicht nach unten wandern, mach dir keine Sorgen. Es kann gut sein, dass er schon draussen ist. Und wenn der Daumen irgendwann weh tut, dann geh nochmal zum Arzt und lass nachschauen. Jetzt bleibt nur abwarten - was schlimmes passieren kann nicht, ausser eben, das sich ein Abszess bilden kann.

----------


## unes

Das is schon mal sehr beruhigend  :Smiley:  danke für die antworten.. Als ich den arzt fragte was im wirklich ALLERSCHLIMMSTEN fall passieren kann, antwortete er das im wirklich extrem schlimmen fall der daumen amputiert werden muss.. das war natürlich wie ein schlag ins gesicht und deswegen hab ich mir vorgestellt wenn der splitter großen schaden zb. in der kompletten hand unbemerkt anrichtet dass die komplette hand ab muss . solche vorstellungen haben mich extrem belastet und schwirren noch rum  :Sad:   momentan is die hnd ganz normal am daumen is nur noch ein roter punkt und tut auch nich weh meine hand is auch komplett beweglich also brauch ich mich nich zu sorgen oder wenn soweit alles in ordnung is und normal aussieht oder ?? oder kann es sein das mans nich bemerkt und trotzdem irgendwiee innenrum was kaputt geht ??  will diese vorstellungen echt los werden  :Sad:  aber vielen dank nochmal

----------


## dreamchaser

Bevor der Daumen amputiert werden muss, muss sich z.B. ein Abszess bilden, der gar nicht behandelt wird und die Entzündung dann auf den Knochen übergreift. Natürlich kann das auf die Hand übergreifen, wenn man über längere Zeit ignoriert, wie zunächst der Daumen rot und schmerzhaft wird und anschwillt und dann zunehmend von der Spitze an schwarz wird- wenn man da noch zuwartet, dann muss die Hand amputiert werden.
Du kannst beruhigt sein: du wirst merken, wenn sich ein Abszess bildet, da das weh tut und anschwillt - dann geh damit zum Arzt und alles ist ok.

----------

